# On forwarding shipping co (www.bongous.com)



## spunkstar (Aug 5, 2008)

Sorry guys, wasn't sure where to post this one...

Live in Australia and want to purchase some MAC products on Nordtrom (do you guys realize its 1/2 price for MAC products in the US!!!??)

I have found a company that will provide me with a US address and ship them to me at a pretty good price - ww.bongous.com

My only issue is im worried about how credible they are (as im planning a fairly large shop!) and i cant find very much info good or bad anywhere through a google search. 

Hope someone can help.


----------



## panda0410 (Aug 6, 2008)

I'd be interested in this as well since I'm AU too!


----------



## ~Crystal~ (Aug 6, 2008)

Oh! I've heard of this one before...

While I've never used them myself, a friend of mine does and it seems ok. I'm sure she will post here in a bit though, to tell you all about it lol.


----------



## Traveler (Aug 6, 2008)

I wouldn't go with bongo. They're new so I'd worry they could go out of business. I've been using MyUS - US Mail Forwarding, Worldwide Shipping for past 3 years. Their service is great and the shipping rates are the lowest!!! I think they've been around more than 10 years.

Cheers!


----------



## spunkstar (Aug 10, 2008)

Well, I ended up placing an order with Nordstrom.com and getting it sent to my 'US address' with Bongo.

Im nervous and excited at the same time. Excited that if this all works out I would have saved over 50% on my make up haul! Nervous cause im using a co i havent used before. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I read an in depth article on a site an aussie chick put together http://www.nevershoppedout.com/ and she has been using bongo for a while and recommends it. I had already started the registration process and was dying to place my order, so i was relieved there was some positive fedback! For a one off shipment and what i wanted, they were the cheapest. I really hope I never regret this. 

On a positive note, hopefully in 7 - 10 days I will have the haul of my life delivered!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Fingers crossed ill let you know how it goes. 

P.S. anyone else thinking of doing this, the process to set up your account takes a few days (with any of the shipping forward co's). They deposit an amount on your CC then you verify the amount so they know its your card. You then fill out a 1538 form authorising them to accept / send mail for you and need to scan ID and send through. Im glad i started this 1 week before i knew i would have the money to actually shop. 
However you do get the address the moment you sign up... good, but dangerous!


----------



## thelove4tequila (Aug 10, 2008)

Let us know how it works out for you!


----------



## reesesilverstar (Aug 11, 2008)

I've never heard of this before. Good post.

Keep us updated, plz


----------



## leacullen (Aug 18, 2008)

I have been using Bongo for about 6 months now.  I used myus.com in the past, but their customer service has gotten very poor.  It was taking 2-3 days to get responses and they nickel and dime you for everything.  Bongo's customer service has been excellent so far and I love using the live chat in the early morning (one of the times that I can speak to someone live from Oz).

I would recommend them.


----------



## Vicar007 (Nov 4, 2009)

well, i have used their services and they are very costly. but since 2 years i am using viaddress which are much cheaper than  bongos. and they fast too. items are shipped in 2-3 days with no issue and they are always in excellent conditions.really fast and reliable. i would highly recommend viaddress this is their link
ViaAddress


----------



## JessicaMurray (May 19, 2013)

I've had an account with www.parcelbound.com for almost 2 years and decided on them after much research of all forwarding companies.
	A lot of the companies have a small fee attached to everything and it really adds up, but parcelbound doesn't. They offer discounted shipping rates and free consolidation of purchases to subscription customers. I would recommend it as a good value.

	Hope this helps!


----------

